# JD HD Amps, Morel Supremo, Audison amps, JL Slash amp & more



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Listing a bunch of equipment from my closet for projects that never happened. Funding something new so selling a bunch of gear.
Kenwood DNX9960
Kenwood DNX9960 Automotive in Dash GPS Receiver 019048188359 | eBay 

JL Audio HD 1200/1
JL Audio HD1200 1 Car Amplifier HD 1200 1 815934000152 | eBay

JL 750/1
JL Audio HD750 1 Car Amplifier 099440982205 | eBay

JL 600/4
JL Audio HD600 4 Car Amplifier 011170030605 | eBay

JL 450/4v2
JL Audio Slash V2 450 4V2 Car Amplifier 699440980845 | eBay

Morel Supremo Piccolo Tweeters
Morel Supremo Piccolo Tweeters 1" Car Speaker 689384146513 | eBay

Morel CDM 88 Mids
Morel CDM 88 Car Speaker | eBay

Morel Supreme 6" Carbon Midwoofer
Morel Supremo SCM 634 6" Mid Bass Midwoofer 689384146513 | eBay

Morel Supremo MXS 2.0 2-way crossovers
Morel Supremo MXS 2 0 2 Way Crossover 689384146513 | eBay

Audison LRx 300.4 amp
Audison LRX4 300 Amp 4 Channel Amp | eBay

Audison LRx 1.400 monoblock 900 watt amp
Audison LRX1 400 Car Amplifier 900 Watt Monoblock | eBay

RE Audio XXX65C 6.5" 2-way system
Re Audio XXX65C 2 Way 6 5" Car Speakers System 521458215308 | eBay


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

ALL PRICES SLASHED!!!!


----------



## newbie (Oct 29, 2010)

you got PM


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Only hours left on some great gear. These Morel prices are HALF of what I paid, and the Audison amps are a steal.


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Did the 450/4v2 sell?


----------



## ohiodish (Jul 6, 2010)

Everything but the Kenwood. But I think I'm going to keep it for my son. He is 15 and that is a fantastic unit to let go that cheap.


----------

